# upland vest



## jr123 (Sep 17, 2013)

Who makes the best vests?


----------



## BirdmanZ (Sep 17, 2013)

http://wingworks.biz/


----------



## gsppurist (Sep 17, 2013)

Browning Bird-N-Lite or the Tenzing BZ.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 17, 2013)

Orvis Strap Vest for me.


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 17, 2013)

Filson


----------



## speedcop (Sep 17, 2013)

Filson


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 18, 2013)

*LLBean Upland Pack*

For the money, I like the LL Bean Upland Vest Pack. I've had mine for three years and it's holding up well.  Still looks new.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/78579 

Product Details:

Built like a backpack to redistribute weight and ease shoulder stress 
Water-resistant heavy-duty polyester canvas defies branches and briars 
Bloodproof rear-loading game pocket zips open and lies flat for easy cleaning
Carry a fully loaded vest without feeling the strain at the end of the day. Built like a backpack, its padded shoulder straps and waistbelt redistribute weight to the hips, easing shoulder stress. Reinforced molded back panel and contoured shoulder straps are covered with ventilating Air Mesh. Fully adjustable fit keeps pack close to the body, which eliminates shifting while on the move to the next cover.

Water-resistant 600-denier polyester canvas defies branches and briars. Fabric backed with polyurethane to keep out moisture. Waistbelt has two top-load pockets with molded flaps that flip back into place for easy one-handed access. Each holds a full box of shells. Bloodproof rear-loading game pocket is oversized to easily hold a limit of birds and zips open flat for easy cleaning. Back section has two side-mounted water bottle carriers, zip mesh pocket and oversized zip pocket for extra layers of clothing.

Includes two detachable pouches designed to hold dog electronics, cell phone and GPS. They can be attached to a number of locations on the pack for custom storage. Hydration compatible; bladder sold separately. Imported. Spot clean.

Regular  Minimum waist measurement with clothes on is 34". Maximum 65".

Long  Minimum waist measurement with clothes on is 36". Maximum 68".

Carry a fully loaded vest without feeling the strain at the end of the day. Built like a backpack, its padded shoulder straps and waistbelt redistribute weight to the hips, easing shoulder stress. Reinforced molded back panel and contoured shoulder straps are covered with ventilating Air Mesh. Fully adjustable fit keeps pack close to the body, which eliminates shifting while on the move to the next cover.

Water-resistant 600-denier polyester canvas defies branches and briars. Fabric backed with polyurethane to keep out moisture. Waistbelt has two top-load pockets with molded flaps that flip back into place for easy one-handed access. Each holds a full box of shells. Bloodproof rear-loading game pocket is oversized to easily hold a limit of birds and zips open flat for easy cleaning. Back section has two side-mounted water bottle carriers, zip mesh pocket and oversized zip pocket for extra layers of clothing.

Includes two detachable pouches designed to hold dog electronics, cell phone and GPS. They can be attached to a number of locations on the pack for custom storage. Hydration compatible; bladder sold separately. Imported. Spot clean.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 18, 2013)

Strap Vest....Filson

Traditional....Orvis "Ultimate Upland Vest"...pricey But?...BTW...This vest goes on sell every summer


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 18, 2013)

I like the strap vest from Kevin's Catalog. Filson makes a great product too but I am not a huge fan of their waxed cotton. Its durable, no doubt, but it doesn't breath well and can get a little on the warm side. Both are priced about the same.

Here is the Kevin's Vest.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 19, 2013)

Looked on Kevin's site the other day and that vest is nowhere to be found.


----------



## gsppurist (Sep 19, 2013)

I have the Pella Bird-n-lite but now sold by Browning.  It can hold jacket or camera with telephoto lens in the back.  Lots of pockets.  Held up well for 4 years so far.  If I have to upgrade because of extended trails, I may upgrade to Tenzing BZ13.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 19, 2013)

Setter Jax said:


> For the money, I like the LL Bean Upland Vest Pack. I've had mine for three years and it's holding up well.  Still looks new.
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/78579
> 
> ...



X2...been using mine for 4 years now and been through a lot of briar's chasing woodcock and quail!


----------

